# Trouble in Arizona



## My Freemasonry (Jan 2, 2012)

I have received several messages regarding the removal of the Deputy Grand Master Michael Meier by the Grand Master of Arizona, D. Brook Cunningham, on December 26th.  I have seen a copy of the letter from the Grand Master, but know no details. The GL of Arizona has had a difficult year. The Senior Grand Warden and the only other elected officer besides the Grand Master himself have recently resigned, as well.











More...


----------



## JJones (Jan 2, 2012)

This is interesting news...

 I wonder what the story is behind all this?


----------



## Beathard (Jan 2, 2012)

Sure would like to know the background behind this one...  Wonder what the Grand Lodge meeting will be like?


----------

